# The Mistake (Part 4)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Joanna, given that her airplane touched down just ahead of Giancarlo’s got to the baggage terminal just before he did; where she naturally awaited the arrival of her luggage. Joanna in all truth was now feeling the effects of all the drinks she had consumed and found it hard to concentrate on the pieces of luggage which were coming out of the plane and on to the wheel which kept spinning with bags simply waiting to be collected by their rightful owner. Joanna as she stood waiting for her luggage to come out felt glad the flight was over and to a certain extent to be back home and how she wanted to write it all in her diary. This perhaps being her greatest desire for that particular evening though the following day would be all about getting back to the life which her journey had taken her away from. 

Anxiety could be clearly seen on Joanna’s face as she looked at luggage pouring out as if trying to wish her suitcase to come faster and as she stood there, one could clearly see a series of expressions going through her lips and eyes which told one all her emotions as she hoped each piece of luggage would be hers. Joanna seeming much like a child, who on Christmas day is looking at every present in the hope of finding those which are hers but the truth was that she only had two piece of luggage. A small one which came first, much to her relief though in all reality; it was not the one which carried her most significant belongings or at least from those she had chosen to take on her trip. These including the larger portion of her clothes along with the collection of intimate and sexually alluring lingerie she bought in America which included the finest of silks to augment even further the beauty of her sexuality. 

Joanna as a matter of fact choosing to pack her lingerie and stockings in this larger suitcase along with her diary, not only because these items would not be so cramped but because it held a romantic significance to her. Joanna taking delight in having the garments which would be touching her rose along with other parts of her femininity, travel with the book which held all of her most private thoughts. 

How much Joanna wished this suitcase would come out which was making its first journey, given that she had bought it in America. It being the first suitcase she had ever taken time in selecting. As before she had simply purchased the first one her eyes came across which did not cost too much. It however had been on that occasion that she had gone to the trouble of selecting a bag which was both durable and attractive for a fashionable traveler to journey with. Joanna picking out a blue Samsonite which though perhaps more costly than she had hoped for would assure her that it would last long enough to see the world with her or at least the part of it she chose to visit.

Joanna had her first suitcase, so now all she needed to do was focus on her second suitcase and then she could go over to passport control before heading home to a nice shower but more importantly; to relax with her thoughts concerning the trip she had just made. Joanna was so anxious to get her bag that she stood there almost like a person who was unaware of not only where she was but off all the people who were around her. Some of them being men, who could not get enough in their gaze of the short white dress she wore which did not go much lower than her thighs. 

Giancarlo and Kasia had just entered the baggage area when the bags from their plane started coming out yet it was the sight of a woman which caught Giancarlo’s attention as he walked over to the circle to claim his suitcase. This particular woman who on any other occasion would have caught his gawk for a completely diverse motive, had a rather large brown birth mark on her right leg which for some reason almost shocked him. Naturally once he saw Kasia approach him, he got back to the business of looking out for his luggage and just as he did he spotted his blue Samsonite suitcase and without any doubt that it could be his; took it off the belt. 

Joanna, for her part managed to spot her blue Samosonite suitcase yet strangely enough, it went out of view for a short time only to come back just a few seconds later and in another part of the belt where she had first seen it. This giving her the impression that the drinks she had consumed had affected her more than she had calculated yet this did not serve as an impediment to the joy she felt at seeing the suitcase she was sure contained not only her most sensual of wears but the book which detailed her whole life; both real and dream. Joanna took her suitcase almost like a starving child who is grabbing at a piece of bread with dread that it might be taken away and as she held it; she felt safe in the believe that she had just gotten back those items which held so much importance to her. Joanna even giving the impression of a child holding a blanket which to her way of seeing the world; gave her some irreplaceable security.

Giancarlo had his blue Samsonite suitcase yet given the amount of luggage he and Kasia had brought with them, would not be able to leave so soon. This in contrast to Joanna who was already to go home for the evening.


----------

